# Lab (king) pij looking for a home in Utah



## Elizabethy

Iduna 
Breed: Pigeon 
Gender: Male 
Age: Adult 
Size: 
Location: Kanab, Utah 

About Iduna 
Stuck in a one foot by one foot cage with a teaspoon of food a day? That's no kind of life!

But that's how Iduna lived for eight whole years. He was a test subject at a university, and to him, the whole world was only the size of his cage.

But now, Iduna, the snowy white pigeon is looking for a home where he can really stretch his wings! And they are very pretty wings. He's a very grateful pigeon, and never takes for granted his food, or getting to walk around in an aviary with the ground beneath his feet. Not after what he's been through! 

Could Iduna's next stop be a home with people who love him?


http://adoptions.bestfriends.org/Record.aspx?dbid=1014516&Ne=1&N=4294967054


----------



## Guest

How sad. That poor bird.  I hope he gets a great home and fast. At least he's with Best Friends now.


----------



## ippychick

*A heartbreaking pigeon story ~ and a pigeon in need of a loving home!*

*Hi everyone!*

Haven't been in the forum for a while! 

I was just going through some adoptable animals at Best Friends Animal Society (Utah/USA), and came across with a heartbreaking story of a PIGEON ~ in need of a home! 

The beautiful male pigeon had lived in a 1 foot by 1 foot cage (!), being fed only 1 teaspoon of food a day. He was a test subject at a university ~ and guess how long he had to suffer in these horrible conditions? Believe it or not; 8 years ~ not weeks or months, YEARS. 

So, if there's anyone out there who could offer a good loving home to this bird, follow the link below;

http://adoptions.bestfriends.org/Record.aspx?dbid=1014516&Ne=1&N=4294967054

And the rest of you, thanks for reading ~ feel free to comment!

With feathers,
Ippychick & Vivi the pigeon








<- that's the pigeon, named "Iduna".


----------



## spirit wings

how awful......it makes me sick thinking about him having to endure that. pigeons are smart birds, I think he could of sufferd mental trauma from it.....hope he finds a nice place for the rest of his years....oh yea, If I was there I would take him in a minute.


----------



## Charis

It makes me so mad, I feel like I'm going to explode.


----------



## maryjane

Despicable. Poor little guy! He deserves a really special home where he is very, very spoiled. Do we even have any members in Utah??


----------



## TAWhatley

maryjane said:


> Despicable. Poor little guy! He deserves a really special home where he is very, very spoiled. Do we even have any members in Utah??


Yes, but I think they are racing pigeon folk.

Terry


----------



## Ivor

I really can't understand why people do that, it makes me sick, I know someone that have a bird without giving him that much attention, no cleaning for months she calls him pig, I tried to ask her if she can give to someone else, or even to me, but she keep saying that is her husband bird and he likes him, she is a coworker, of course I can't do that much, but I'm sure that bird is not happy been in the dirty and having fresh food who knows when. 

Ivette


----------



## TAWhatley

So .. who knows if this bird can be adopted from afar? Can it be shipped? Does it have to be a local adoption? What's the whole deal here?

Terry


----------



## maine123

I live in utah, but not sure if I can take him.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I don't even like to leave a bird in quarentine for 2 weeks, 8 yrs of starvation. If any one of us did it peta would come after us for cruilty to animals. That is just wrong.
Dave


----------



## ippychick

Yeah, I agree with you all! My heart broke when I read about that bird, I couldn't get my head around it ~ no living creature deserves to live like that! And imagine, he couldn't even stretch his wings during those 8 long years... Beyond sad.


----------



## ippychick

TAWhatley said:


> So .. who knows if this bird can be adopted from afar? Can it be shipped? Does it have to be a local adoption? What's the whole deal here?


No, you don't need to live locally to adopt animals from them ~ I don't know if they could arrange a transportation, but I can ask about it. Where do you live? 

I live in Europe, so I can't take him, it's just too long of a trip. But, I'll get back to you about the info asap!


----------



## tuxedobaby

do you have contact for the university he lived at???i want to make feelings VERY clear on this,its unacceptable and cruel and want to write to the university and perhaps make them think twice about using and abusing innocent creatures!!any contact details would be appreciated thanks


----------



## ippychick

tuxedobaby said:


> do you have contact for the university he lived at???i want to make feelings VERY clear on this,its unacceptable and cruel and want to write to the university and perhaps make them think twice about using and abusing innocent creatures!!any contact details would be appreciated thanks


I thought about the same! I'm not sure if it's possible to get the university's name, but perhaps someone at the sanctuary might be able to tell it to us ~ I could e-mail them about it, and also I would like to write to them! It's totally unacceptable what they did, and I hope they don't have any other animals there right now... 

If I get any info about the university, I'll let you know!


----------



## spirit wings

I will take the the poor guy and pay for box and shipping to Va, If that is a possiblity and if there is not a good home closer.


----------



## FloridaLuv

Spirit wings... YIPPIE... I love it when birds find a home that is as close to heaven as they can get... He will be INCREDIABLY happy with you.

Elizabeth had posted about this lil' one as well see this thread....
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f10/lab-king-pij-looking-for-a-home-in-utah-32568.html

There is a link for Best Friends there. That is the Sanctuary he is located at!

ohhhhh-- and updates... I want updates... I am phsyced for this lil guy! Can't wait to see about the travel arrangments for him... AND WHAT A PLACE for him to GOOOOOO to! Whoo-Ho!


----------



## spirit wings

I emailed them to see which app to fill out and go from there. thanks for the link....If he does end up here, so happens I have a single hen that he may like.....we will see.


----------



## ippychick

spirit wings said:


> I will take the the poor guy and pay for box and shipping to Va, If that is a possiblity and if there is not a good home closer.


*Spirit Wings! *

Wow, that would be amazing if you could take him in! That just made my day ~ I actually cried yesterday, when I read the story about him... 

I hope they write back soon! I also e-mailed them earlier about the shipping etc, but I haven't got a reply yet! I can see they've received it though. 

When you get a reply please let us know!! 

I live in Europe, so I can't take him ~ otherwise I would've taken him in immediately!


----------



## ippychick

Oh, I didn't know also someone else had posted a thread about Iduna here! That's good!

I read his story last night, and it made me cry! If I lived in USA I'd take him in immediately, but I'm located in Europe right now.

I feel so sorry for that bird ~ I can't even comprehend how those 8 years were for him... But, at least he's been rescued now!

Ps. If you discover the university he was in, please let me know! We wanted to write to them..


----------



## ippychick

Ps. His name, Iduna, is a girl's name, but means "loving one" ~ isn't that sweet?!


----------



## james fillbrook

ippychick said:


> *Hi everyone!*
> 
> Haven't been in the forum for a while!
> 
> I was just going through some adoptable animals at Best Friends Animal Society (Utah/USA), and came across with a heartbreaking story of a PIGEON ~ in need of a home!
> 
> The beautiful male pigeon had lived in a 1 foot by 1 foot cage (!), being fed only 1 teaspoon of food a day. He was a test subject at a university ~ and guess how long he had to suffer in these horrible conditions? Believe it or not; 8 years ~ not weeks or months, YEARS.
> 
> So, if there's anyone out there who could offer a good loving home to this bird, follow the link below;
> 
> http://adoptions.bestfriends.org/Record.aspx?dbid=1014516&Ne=1&N=4294967054
> 
> And the rest of you, thanks for reading ~ feel free to comment!
> 
> With feathers,
> Ippychick & Vivi the pigeon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <- that's the pigeon, named "Iduna".


test subject or not no anmal big or small should be like that those peaple should be lock in a 1 meter by 1 meter room for 8 years and see how they like it shame on them.


----------



## ippychick

james fillbrook said:


> test subject or not no anmal big or small should be like that those peaple should be lock in a 1 meter by 1 meter room for 8 years and see how they like it shame on them.


I so agree!! Those people should get the same treatment than the pigeon! I wish what goes around, comes around!


----------



## ippychick

*I got a reply from Best Friends; *

She said anyone interested in adopting Iduna should fill in the application form. Outside state adoptions are fine, but it is the adopters responsibility to pay for it. 

She also said Best Friends has about 70 pigeons right now, all looking for a home ~ of which 20 are white pigeons like Iduna, and from the same university where they conducted psychological tests on them. 

She wasn't sure if she can give out the name of the university yet, as she has to check if there had been an agreement to keep it as a secret for an exchange of these birds. But she promised to check it and come back to me about it.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Holy Crap! The university has done this to 20 more white pigeons!?!? You bet they know it's wrong if they are asking Best Friends not to release their name ! I will never understand that kind of mentality and lack of compation . . .aaaaaaaaaaaahhh!!

*Spirit Wings . . what a sweetie to take in Iduna. He certainly will think he has died and gone to heaven. Bless your pea pickin heart 

I hope more forever homes can be found soon for the other poor test pijies.*


----------



## tuxedobaby

ippychick said:


> I thought about the same! I'm not sure if it's possible to get the university's name, but perhaps someone at the sanctuary might be able to tell it to us ~ I could e-mail them about it, and also I would like to write to them! It's totally unacceptable what they did, and I hope they don't have any other animals there right now...
> 
> If I get any info about the university, I'll let you know!


thanks!i really want to voice opinion about how wrong it is to treat a creature in such a way,it made me so damned angry, any establishment who uses creatures in such a way should be named and shamed and people made aware of what goes on


----------



## kippermom

Clearly, whether it is the 70 poor birds in Utah, the San Fransico Kings, the abandoned Pigeon King birds in Canada and the Northern U.S. or the local shelter rescues...there are WAY more lonely, needy pigeons out there than there are homes....BUT...together we whittle away at the number, save the ones we can, promote the cause, donate money to rescue groups...do our best.

(We got word of a senior beagle at the local shelter a few weeks ago that was on the "short list" with just hours to live....my husband encouraged me to go get it. I complained that there were so many in the shelter and we could not save them all..he said..."No, but we can save this one!"...and we did.)


----------



## FloridaLuv

ippychick said:


> Ps. His name, Iduna, is a girl's name, but means "loving one" ~ isn't that sweet?!


Ahhh... so INCREDIABLY _fitting_ that name IS!!!!!! 

ANY news Spirit Wings?????....... I'm waiting for NEWS!!!! LOL

Btw--- PHOTOS, of the new doggie member Kippermom!CONGRATS!  You have ONE smart Hubby! uh huh!


----------



## ippychick

*bluebirdsnfur*



bluebirdsnfur said:


> Holy Crap! The university has done this to 20 more white pigeons!?!? You bet they know it's wrong if they are asking Best Friends not to release their name ! I will never understand that kind of mentality and lack of compation . . .aaaaaaaaaaaahhh!!


Yeah, you bet they know they've done something wrong! And trust me, if Best Friends gives the name of the university to us, I will make sure to write to them and pass on the address! It was bad enough to know they tortured one pigeon like that, but it only got worse with the 20 more! Unbelievable..


----------



## ippychick

*kippermom*



kippermom said:


> ...together we whittle away at the number, save the ones we can, promote the cause, donate money to rescue groups...do our best.......I complained that there were so many in the shelter and we could not save them all..he said..."No, but we can save this one!"...and we did.)


You're so right! To save even just one life makes it all worthwhile!! 

Sometimes I get upset when I think about all the homeless animals and starving city pigeons, knowing I can't save & help them all ~ and the only way to 'comfort myself' is by thinking that even those few saved lives already make a difference! Anything is better than nothing ~ anything, even just one! 

How wonderful of you to take in the Beagle! You gave him a new chance in life ~ and I'm sure he knows it. That's just great!!


----------



## kippermom

This is "Ol' Chief"...mostly deaf, really sweet, enjoys laying in the sun during the afternoon, curled in his bed on the floor in front of the fireplace during the evening and at the foot of our bed at night. He still has great quality in his life and deserved his golden years...wish I knew why his family turned him into the shelter (known for a 50% kill rate) at age12 with a medical problem as it was a near certain death sentence. "Near" being the perative word!


----------



## maryjane

kippermom said:


> Clearly, whether it is the 70 poor birds in Utah, the San Fransico Kings, the abandoned Pigeon King birds in Canada and the Northern U.S. or the local shelter rescues...there are WAY more lonely, needy pigeons out there than there are homes....BUT...*together we whittle away at the number, save the ones we can, promote the cause, donate money to rescue groups...do our best.*
> 
> (We got word of a senior beagle at the local shelter a few weeks ago that was on the "short list" with just hours to live....my husband encouraged me to go get it. I complained that there were so many in the shelter and we could not save them all..he said..."No, but we can save this one!"...and we did.)


I just gotta say I LOVE your attitude. You are always so uplifting and go-get-'em, it is really contagious and I know gets the rest of us going. Ol' Chief is such a lucky guy to have such a special home. And this also gives me the chance to tell the Starfish Story again. 

So there's a guy walking along the beach that is covered with starfish as far as the eye can see, stranded at high tide. He sees another man walking slowly along, gathering and tossing starfish back into the ocean. He approaches the starfish man and says, "Why are you even bothering? There are thousands and thousands of starfish on this beach. You can't even _begin _to make a difference!!"

The starfish man picks up another starfish and throws it into the ocean. "Makes a difference to that one," he says, and goes onto the next starfish.

We can't save them all (though we can try!). But each one we do save, you can bet your life, it makes a difference to that one.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Spirit wings if you will take the bird, tell me where in Utah to send a pigeon box. That way it wont coast you as much, I have extras.
Dave


----------



## FloridaLuv

> So there's a guy walking along the beach that is covered with starfish as far as the eye can see, stranded at high tide. He sees another man walking slowly along, gathering and tossing starfish back into the ocean. He approaches the starfish man and says, "Why are you even bothering? There are thousands and thousands of starfish on this beach. You can't even begin to make a difference!!"
> 
> The starfish man picks up another starfish and throws it into the ocean. "Makes a difference to that one," he says, and goes onto the next starfish.
> 
> We can't save them all (though we can try!). But each one we do save, you can bet your life, it makes a difference to that one.


MaryJane... What a wonderful story... and with such a truth to it! Thanks!

Kippermom..... OHHHH-- he is just a lil' senior who now has a wonderful home in wich to relax in.. Thank you!... Wish I could squeeze him... so you just gotta do that for me! 

Spirit Wings- Any updates? Me lil' fingers are getting tired from crossin' um!..lol... I am sending all the best wishes for this to happen!

and Crazy Pete; Awwwww---- so kind of you Thanks for helping!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

*Maryjane . . that IS a great story! I love it!

Kippermom . . what a sweet 'ol guy. He must have been so scared . . Bless your heart!

Spirit Wings . . yeah what's happenin with Iduna???

Crazy Pete . . such a good guy!*


----------



## Charis

You all are so wonderful...I'm sitting here,reading this thread and crying my eyes out because of your collective wonderfulness. I love it when the tears are for pure joy!


----------



## ippychick

*Ol' Chief*



kippermom said:


> View attachment 11918
> 
> 
> This is "Ol' Chief"...mostly deaf, really sweet, enjoys laying in the sun during the afternoon, curled in his bed on the floor in front of the fireplace during the evening and at the foot of our bed at night....


Aw, he's wonderful! I look at his picture here, and get tears in my eyes ~ knowing he would be dead now if you had not saved him! It shows he's a wonderful dog, and deserves to be alive and living in a loving home now!! So amazing of you to have taken him in, saving his life! It really makes a difference ~ just ask Ol' Chief !! 

Thanks for posting his photo here ~ really loved to see it!!!


----------



## ippychick

maryjane said:


> So there's a guy walking along the beach that is covered with starfish as far as the eye can see, stranded at high tide. He sees another man walking slowly along, gathering and tossing starfish back into the ocean. He approaches the starfish man and says, "Why are you even bothering? There are thousands and thousands of starfish on this beach. You can't even _begin _to make a difference!!"
> 
> The starfish man picks up another starfish and throws it into the ocean. "Makes a difference to that one," he says, and goes onto the next starfish.


Wow, what a story! First I was looking at Ol' Chief's photo with tears in my eyes, and then I read your story which only brought more tears in my eyes! Thanks for sharing that story with us ~ I know I'll remember it forever!!


----------



## ippychick

Crazy Pete said:


> Spirit wings if you will take the bird, tell me where in Utah to send a pigeon box. That way it wont coast you as much, I have extras.
> Dave


That's so kind of you, Dave!!!


----------



## spirit wings

Crazy Pete said:


> Spirit wings if you will take the bird, tell me where in Utah to send a pigeon box. That way it wont coast you as much, I have extras.
> Dave


oh thanks sooo much...I did get an email and they want someone to drive the bird and care for it on it's trip...so me going to Utah aint gonna happen. sorry to say...I think they need someone closer that would drive and pick up the bird or birds as there are many more from the same university. oh and ol chief...he is a keeper for sure...what a sweet boy!!!!!!!


----------



## Ivor

I'm sorry to hear that, Are people in Utah that are interested in all these birds? or someone that live close or able to drive over there? it just makes me cry thinking about all these birds suffering all these years...

Ivette


----------



## Crazy Pete

If we have some one in Utah that will pick up this poor bird i'll send them the box, there has to be away around this.
Dave


----------



## kippermom

*UTAH....friends and family...*

Don't we have ANY PT members in Utah or friends and family in Utah who could assist???

Like Crazy Pete (not so crazy in my book...) said, there has to be a way around this...can Mickacoo take them "on paper" and then place them as homes become available...???


----------



## Elizabethy

kippermom said:


> Don't we have ANY PT members in Utah or friends and family in Utah who could assist???
> 
> Like Crazy Pete (not so crazy in my book...) said, there has to be a way around this...can Mickacoo take them "on paper" and then place them as homes become available...???



I think it is WONDERFUL that Best Friends, a BIG, effective and well-funded rescue is involved with helping find homes for these pigeons. Since me (and now KipperMom!) are the majority of MickaCoo, I'd hesitate to get involved because I don't think we have the bandwidth and I think they've got a lot more in the way of resources. Has anyone reached out from PT to thank them for their efforts and invite them to post their adoptable birds? I haven't. My hands are beyond full.


----------



## ippychick

Elizabethy said:


> Has anyone reached out from PT to thank them for their efforts and invite them to post their adoptable birds? I haven't. My hands are beyond full.


I have! I told her this forum is filled with pigeons lovers, and said if people lived closer to Utah more adoptions would most likely happen. 

I got this reply, which I'd like to share with you all regarding the pigeons at the university; 

"Yes, it was very sad – there were 25, all in separate tiny cages, and almost all males, unfortunately – it took them a long time to figure out how to socialize with other pigeons, but now they are very content with their new lives, they have plenty of room for free flight, food whenever they want it, baths, and pigeon friends. A few have even taken grey city pigeons as mates! Most of our other pigeons are your regular city pigeons, but we do have a few of the fancier breeds, white or buff with the long feathers growing at the bottom of their legs. They all live together in an outdoor aviary with an attached indoor (heated in the winter) nest box area. We plan to get more of them up on the website of adoptable animals in the future. 

Thanks again for writing, not very many people take an interest in the pigeons, but we think they’re great!"

If any other of you would like to write to them, here's the address; 

barbaraw(a)bestfriends.org ~ The lady's name is Barbara.


----------



## ippychick

kippermom said:


> Don't we have ANY PT members in Utah or friends and family in Utah who could assist???
> 
> Like Crazy Pete (not so crazy in my book...) said, there has to be a way around this...can Mickacoo take them "on paper" and then place them as homes become available...???


That's what I'd like to know too!! There has to be a way... ??!!!


----------



## spirit wings

They could find alot of homes if they were willing to ship. but they sound like they are in a nice place while waiting for new homes.


----------



## zaylinda

..........


----------

